# Rabbit Snail!!! (pic heavy)



## djembekah

So, I was at the LPS the other day, just looking (of course), and i was kind of interested in finding a nerite snail. I looked through all the tanks, and couldn't find one. So I asked the employees if I had just missed them, and they said there weren't any in. So I just looked around, kinda bummed, but then i saw the cutest little guy, in the middle of a bunch of ghost shrimp, with THE cutest face, happily nibbling at some rocks that probably had algae on them. Annnd i couldn't resist.

So now i have this little guy! he cracks me up. His name is Darroh and I absolutely adore him.














































chilling with Swish









he's the best. and now i want more rabbit snails.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I love snails. How big is he?


----------



## Olympia

That's a nice snail. Great find, they can be rare.
Rabbit snails are a great (albeit less known) option for small tanks. They grow and reproduce pretty slowly, and they stay small.


----------



## djembekah

oh he's like 1 1/2 or 2inches. he's really cute. 

they had like three i think, at the store.he was $5. since they're rare, i'm kind of tempted to get the rest and breed. they only have like 1 baby at a time. he kind of doesn't do much until the evening though. he was the only one with his face out at the store. i saw the other ones, but i liked him. i really like him x3 as much as Swish and Reuban. I could easily be a snail lady next.


----------



## Olympia

Doo it! -peer pressure-  rabbit snail breeding!
Also, you have a Reuban, I have a Reuben :3 heheh.


----------



## djembekah

heehee! i love Reuban. He's so tiny. Do you have pictures of Reuben?

and i totally want to breed rabbit snails now xD mine is just so cute i cant stand it! babies are probably even cuter.


----------



## Olympia

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97938&highlight=Reuben 
My Reuben. 

I bought one of these today. He just buried into the sand right away. I also read that he'll probably come out at night and murder all my plants that I just planted. 
I'm probably going to take him back tomorrow  I paid too much for those plantlings.


----------



## djembekah

aweeee!!! he's lovely. My Reuban is pretty small still. I hope he really grows when he moves into the 29.


I don't have live plants, and i'm really only planning on floating plants so Darroh isn't really a problem for me. He also mostly just sleeps during the day and climbs and burrows at night looking for fallen food and algae. its super cute. i wish i could take your little guy off your hands!


----------



## littlegreen

OH my gosh he's PRECIOUS!! Congrats on your new snail! 8D


----------



## djembekah

thanks! ^-^ gosh i adore that critter x3


----------



## Olympia

Decided to keep my guy. Gave him some cucumber, he isn't touching my plants at all so he can stay! (he heard me talking about taking him back lol).
Totally wanna start breeding these guys too, but it seems luck of the draw to get a male and female pair :/ 
Snail power!!


----------



## djembekah

my snail is hiding x3 i have tried lettuce with him, and he seems to go for it, i want to dry some other veggies, buuuut i only have frozen right now. yay for keeping yours! i cant wait for my big tank to cycle (it feels like its taking forever) so i can put Darroh in there and get more snails. oh and all the other things i want i guess lol. would frozen veggies (thawed obviously) be okay to give to Darroh?


----------



## Olympia

As far as I know there's no harm in thawed veggies.
I'm excited to get more too! Their faces remind me of elephants more than rabbits! They look like they have fat little trunks.
Have you noticed what theyre like underneath? Kinda creepy, my guy has what looks like a hole where the shell rubs on him!


----------



## djembekah

i see like, a big brown circle on the back of his foot thing. i TOTALLY agree they look like elephants though!!! i wonder why their common name wound up rabbit snail? i think i'll thaw some zuchinni or something and try to coax him out from under the bridge. i miss his goobery face x3


----------



## Olympia

I pick my guy and put him on his food and he comes out of his shell quickly. Of course I'm mostly paranoid about my plants since they're finally growing.
I've been thinking about the name rabbit snail too. They reproduce slowly, unlike rabbits, and they don't move fast like rabbits. My only theory is the way they move almost makes them look like they're hopping.


----------



## djembekah

i pick Darroh up and move him around a lot too. glad i'm not the only one! I dont have live plants though. That may change eventually but...for now i'm being lame x3 it looked like he "uprooted" one of my fake plants though lol 

lol they DO look like they're hopping.


----------



## Olympia

My guy loves burying his face in the sand, just his shell sticking out. 
Consider switching to sand, I hear they climb up glass and fall and break their shells on gravel. It doesn't hurt them and the shell grows back, just ugly  I've only seen my guy on the glass once so far.


----------



## djembekah

oh man, Darroh climbs allll over the glass. also, he likes to suck on gravel xD the big tank has sand, so he'll love it in there. i just am still experimenting with all these things. he hasn't really ever like, fallen, but he slides down a lot.


----------



## Olympia

They seem to have real personalities, for snails at least!
Oh man, if you're like me and like a smooth sand bottom, you will probably be annoyed. I have little snail tracks all over my aquarium sand


----------



## djembekah

lol. i don't know if that'll bug me. i'm not organized outside the tanks, so i don't think that tracks will bug me xD

i do like that he has a personality, that made me like him as much as my bettas x3


----------



## Olympia

Are you getting more when you move him to the bigger tank?


----------



## djembekah

i totally want more rabbit snails when i move him in the big tank. i will go to my local pet store all the time to see if they have more x3 

lol mom saw the slice of zuchinni i had thawing on the table and threw it away. then kinda chuckled when i asked where it was and was like OH LOL xD gonna have to teach everyone about snail food x3


----------



## Olympia

It'd be so cool if they bred! 
Haha, my parents don't even question me when I start doing odd things anymore. After I tried explaining the nitrogen cycle, they just gave up on trying to figure out why I do what I do xD


----------



## djembekah

its funny. the other day my grandfather came over and looked at my tanks and said, "What, no new fish? i haven't been here in four days!"


----------



## Olympia

Today my mom was trying to figure out when I got a third betta (like a month ago). I kept telling her I showed him to her and told her he was sick.. She's convinced my newest one is the one I got for my birthday back in January. 
They also make fun of the fact that my 15 gallon is only shared by two male betta. The store hasn't shipped in the fish I want yet!


----------



## djembekah

lol aweee. there is a pretty little female at the lps that i reeeeeaaaaallly want. but i have no space for her :/ all of the sighs.


----------



## Olympia

After you upgrade tanks you'll have room?


----------



## djembekah

yes possibly
omg guess what i found this afternoon...










Darroh is a MOM


----------



## Olympia

He had a baby?!
Omg lucky 
Might have been preggo in the store. Rabbit snails have the slightly disturbing ability to store sperm in their bodies and fertilize themselves when they see fit. Probably in good conditions, so you must be taking good care of himher!


----------



## djembekah

yesh, im so happy! baby has the cutest little antennae, and aaaah, i've been squeeing allll day ^-^


----------



## djembekah

here we've got baby climbing on mom during a water change


----------



## Olympia

Adorable! Not kidding, that's actually really cute. 
Good thing they only have one baby at a time!


----------



## djembekah

yeah seriously! i heard there were instances of two babies being born at a time, so i poked around my gravel, but just found this little guy! i'm perfectly happy with that though.


----------



## djembekah

so an update: Baby still has no name, but he likes to climb. And he hides. the other day i tore the 3 gallon apart looking for him, looked through almost every bit of gravel, and then put it back together and put Swish and Darroh back in very upset. Then a few hours later he was crawling across the gravel again. He's so funny, and I absolutely adore him.

he's hiding again today though xD


----------



## Olympia

Yea, I hear the babies are crazy active and the adults pretty lazy.
My boy will eat straight through the night!
How's Darroh's behavior? My adult snail just lays around most of the day. It's worrying sometimes!


----------



## djembekah

She's pretty lazy, yeah. Sometimes she will wake up for awhile and scoot around, but she usually finds a corner to stick her nose in and just lays there. Then i get worried and move her next to the cuttlebone or algae wafer. I need to get some veggies.
I keep meaning to work on an information sheet for them. I really like these guys. And i think i'll breed them. Since they don't breed like crazy it would be fairly easy to get someone to buy them. I already know someone who said he'd take like four if i had that many so he could breed too.


----------



## Olympia

An info sheet would be great.
I'm sure some members on here would buy them.
You cater to the USA people, I'll cater to the Canadians! 
I've been meaning to get some more of them, but the ones they have now are actually brown bodied and I don't want to mix types.


----------



## djembekah

Yeah. People don't know much about them. And yeah members on here would maybe buy them! 
I will probably just stick to the yellow rabbit snails for now. The other ones are sooo pretty too though. Orange. Gold. Spotted. o 3o I'll stick to my yellows for now though xD

there was a baby in the tank at my lps that i keep thinking i want to go get. maybe they'd give it to me cheaper x3


----------



## Olympia

I want to get a second type in my rainbowfish 20 gallon that I'm setting up, so maybe I'll get some chocolates. Gotta keep an eye out for more yellows though!
I wish there was a way to sex them properly. I'm scared that if I buy one it'll be the same as my first one and I won't get anywhere. xD


----------



## djembekah

Yeah if i get another big tank set up, i'll get a different kind. 

And I agree on the sexing thing! Which is why I'll probably end up buying two or three more. More of a chance that i'll get both genders! And who knows what gender baby is. I auto-refer to every critter who's gender i cant immediately tell as a boy xD like Darroh...rofl


----------



## Olympia

http://www.aristocratama.com/gallery/snail.html
This. I want to order from here so bad.. They're right in Indonesia and catch em for you. I'm sooo scared to email for the price list though.
Why am I showing you?
3 snails that stand out: Sulawesi King- look at that gorgeous nose. Sulawesi long nose rabbit (at the bottom)- just looks different. Sponge rabbit snail- freaking awesome. But the sponge would die in an aquarium sadly. 
Just some snail eye candy.


----------



## djembekah

OH the king is super gorgeous! i love it


curse you Olympia, now i want the blue eye o 3o


----------



## djembekah

gah cant find my baby again. that little critter is going to make me CRAZY. if i find him again i may just put him in a 1 gallon.


----------



## Olympia

Aww!  He wants to be wild and free!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah

he does! i think if i do find him (i might actually pick through every piece of gravel one by one) he's going into a tank ALL TO HIMSELF and welllll maybe if i get anymore babbies they can go in it too


----------



## djembekah

baby snail is still missing. i'm sure he's in the gravel somewhere but i've kind of given up hope on finding him. maybe he'll turn up someday, little bit bigger, or maybe someday i'll find his little shell :/ bummed, but i still want to breed. Darroh cracks me up. Somehow she got herself wedged between the filter and the wall and she was vertical for quite awhile. i dont know how she managed that. she was laying on the bottom doing her thing this morning.


----------



## Olympia

Mine's taken to the glass surfing lately. 
I hope baby turns up soon. 
They are nocturnal, maybe he comes out at night for food.
Hate to ask, did you look inside the filter..?


----------



## djembekah

last time he got lost i checked the filter. i havent this time though :/


----------



## djembekah

Hey i found him in the gravel again


----------



## djembekah

okay so i moved Darroh into the 29 gallon and gave her a new friends, who is about an inch long (along with 1 pink glofish for my zebra danio shoal, and 5 bronze cories). He's just as wild as her. I'm keeping baby Burrow in the 3 gallon for now i think. Just so Swish isn't _too_ lonely


----------



## Olympia

Yay! A friend!
I'm getting a second one this weekend if they have anymore yellows. Last time I only saw brown bodied ones.


----------



## djembekah

all they have at my lfs are the yellow ones. i'm determined to wipe them out of rabbit snails x3 and breed them myself! lol. 

Darroh climbed up the whole 18 inch side of the tank, and stuck her nose out of the water. then i looked away and she was on the bottom. then i looked up again and she's halfway up again. i need to name the new guy, but he's just as climby and Darroh and lil' Burrow ^-^


----------



## djembekah

ok. 24 hours after the new snail and Darroh are introduced into new tank, and i look at the wall of the tank and BAM baby snail. i'm going to assume its from the new snail, since Darroh's baby came along only a few weeks ago, and this one is just suddenly there!!! i'm crazy excited. fsjakl;!


----------



## Olympia

Lucky!


----------



## djembekah

So yeah i think i keep winding up with females. i didn't even choose my new adult, i was just like "i want a rabbit snail!" this time. they plucked her out and handed her over. i'm semi determined to get all the adults. eventually i'll trick my mom into letting me have a ten gallon snail tank, mwahahaha!!! >:3 breeding's gonna be a breeze if just owning them makes them give birth xD


----------



## djembekah

so i found this funny sight a few minutes ago










all the way on the left, it looks like a smudge- that's baby #2. then there's some snail waste (they've been climbing up and leaving waste today- just climbing up actually all day, faces out of the water @[email protected]) then there is my small adult/who i think is baby #2's mother, then there's Darroh. not sure why they're climbing to the water line today, but they're sure cute.


----------



## Finch

A couple of mine climb to the water line too. It looks so awkward for them to climb at all. They are so comical to watch.


----------



## djembekah

i think its incredibly cute. x3


----------



## Earthworm

That thing is cool looking.


----------



## djembekah

they are really awesome. and i love their faces.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Hmmm. Wow, I never even heard of a Rabbit Snail....Very cute! I love snails


----------



## Olympia

I just realized I haven't seen mine for a few days. Hope he's just buried.


----------



## djembekah

they are really cute arent they!

sorry i haven't looked at this thread in a few days. did you find him, Olympia? i know my babies are great at hiding for days. the one in the 29 really likes to hang out in the driftwood, and Burrow hides amongst the gravel a lot. Darroh likes to bury herself too.

i really think Bea is gone. but i dont want to like, bury her alive, if she's still a live. she's had a little floating container to herself for a couple days. i put food in there earlier but she didnt come out. i changed the water out of her container so there's no more food. i should probably try a veggie but im not sure it'll work :/


----------



## gidgeystartedit

The snails are sooo cute!!


----------



## djembekah

thanks! i love them. the babies are a blast to watch, they're all over the place. they like to hide though x3


----------



## gidgeystartedit

Do they need a certain amount of gallons?


----------



## djembekah

i think they do best, like if you're just keeping one of them as a pet, with at least 2.5 gallons to themselves. and regular twice weekly water changes, and a vacuuming a week. like a betta. snails are super sensitive so the changes are super important. when i kept one snail in a 3 gallon with my betta i changed water and vacuumed almost three or four times a week. Snails poop a LOT.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww! After getting two nerites (at PETco) I just love snails! Mine don't get very active until around 4-5 pm... Although I catch my smaller one climbing out of the water at 6 am...


----------



## djembekah

i love snails too! i want to get the great big purple apple snail at my pet store xD but i'll always be partial to rabbit snails because their big cute faces stick out <3


----------



## Finch

I just found a baby rabbit snail in my tank! I think its one of my yellows- not one of my oranges. I had just added new Java moss and saw this small shell. I thought it was a hitchhiker from the moss so I put it back into at with other moss. I saw this morning the face of a rabbit snail!


----------



## Finch

Don't like double posting but since I can't edit the last post...I have 2 baby rabbit snails. Looks like one orange and one yellow. I have since moved the adults to our 55 gallon but am keeping these babies in with my betta. So excited!


----------



## djembekah

yay babies! i have two baby yellows. they're the cutest things ever! share pics of your snails


----------



## djembekah

up to three babies! darroh is the mother of 2 and the late bea's baby is growing so biiig!!!


----------



## onestopaquatics

Mine are over 3 inches long, hardly small !!!


----------



## MattsBettas

You just bumped a thread that has been inactive for almost a full year now. Lol.


----------



## djembekah

Its all good I'm sure. people can definitely click my link in my siggy to check out my thread for more pics and even a video. if mods don't.want necromanced threads though, I'm sure people will be more careful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tricia Strope McChristian

I haven’t seen my baby in 4 days i am getting so worried!


----------

